# Wanted: Garmin USB port weather cap for my Edge 500



## 120308 (25 Nov 2020)

Hello all,
I'm looking for a replacement USB port rubber weather cap for my Garmin 500.
It's the blue hinged cover shown on the picture.
Thanks.


----------



## Sharky (25 Nov 2020)

I too lost my weather cap on my Garmin. My autistic daughter helpfully ripped it off for me!

I just covered it with a piece of black electrical tape. Works just as well.


----------



## Venod (25 Nov 2020)

Not Garmin specific, but you can purchase dust caps.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_....m570.l1311&_nkw=micro+usb+dust+plug&_sacat=0


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2020)

I would let you have mine, but... 






... it fell off and got lost!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2020)

A bit of Blu-Tac on mine.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2020)

ianrauk said:


> A bit of Blu-Tac on mine.


That's a good idea! I didn't bother covering mine but I suppose one day a ride on a wet day might cause problems.


----------



## 120308 (5 Dec 2020)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I've taken Venod's advice and got a non Garmin specific cap off ebay.
I'll see how long this lasts and go to the blue tac or insulation tape options if / when the new cap falls out.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (5 Dec 2020)

120308 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> I've taken Venod's advice and got a non Garmin specific cap off ebay.
> I'll see how long this lasts and go to the blue tac or insulation tape options if / when the new cap falls out.


Those on Venod's link are all micro-USB and the 500 has a mini-USB. Unless you've found the right one elsewhere, I'd get some blutack


----------



## broady (21 Dec 2020)

Think I have a 510 one if that would fit?
Uses the same charger, before they swapped to micro


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (21 Dec 2020)

Try emailing garmin themselves.That's what i did when the cover of the usb port on my 130 came off and they sent me a replacement for free.


----------



## 120308 (22 Dec 2020)

Thanks again for the replies.
I bought one off ebay which sort of does the job but not too well.
broady - I don't know if a 510 would fit so I'm going to try what The Central Scrutinizer did and email Garmin direct. I'll update this thread if I get anything back from Garmin.


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2020)

I have found Garmin UK extremely helpful and well worth a call.


----------



## 120308 (23 Dec 2020)

Just spoken with Sam at Garmin UK who was extremely helpful, weather cap is no available for Edge500. He also checked to see if any another Edge weather cap would fit but unfortunately nothing doing.
Looks like it'll be Blu Tac or insulation tape then!
Thanks again for all suggestions.


----------

